# Australian War Memorial, Canberra



## nuuumannn (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi Guys, Images from the Brilliant Australian War memorial in Canberra. Definitely worth going to - put it at the top of your list of things to do in Australia.





































Link to page here: Australian War Memorial


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks for posting Grant


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## stona (Oct 28, 2017)

It might not have been top of my list of things to do in Australia, but I drove several hundred miles out of my way to visit it a few years ago!

It is excellent.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## parsifal (Oct 28, 2017)

Its been a few years, for me, but I highly recommend it.
......


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 28, 2017)

. excellent 
Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2017)

Good stuff, still haven't been there myself....


----------

